#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Корица и специи вообще ,:)

## Akimi

Коричник (корица)
Острый и вяжущий коричник полезен при многих недугах — от обычной простуды до артрита и ревматизма. На Западе популярна кора коричника цейлонского (С. zeylanicum) — ее продают свернутой в трубочки; она используется как пряность и называется корицей. Китайцы предпочитают восточный вид — коричник китайский (С.cassia); они применяют его кору (кассию) и молодые ветви, причем считается, что лекарства из коры лучше лечат туловище, а препараты из ветвей — пальцы. Доказано, что корица снижает содержание сахара в крови, а потому полезна при диабете. 

Компоненты: 

Эфирные масла, слизь, камедь, сахара, кумарины. 

Действие: 

Кора и ветви: ветрогонное, потогонное, согревающее, спазмолитическое, антисептическое, тонизирующее; стимулируют мускулатуру матки. 

Эфирное масло: сильное антибактериальное, противогрибковое; стимулирует мускулатуру матки. 

Целебные части растения 

КОРА 

На Западе внутренний слой коры применяется при расстройствах пищеварения: несварении, общей вялости, коликах и поносе. Китайцы считают, что кассия сильно согревает и тонизирует почки, повышает их энергию при состояниях, связанных с недостаточностью почечной ци, например при бронхиальной астме и климактерических нарушениях. Кора также стимулирует потоотделение и рекомендуется при «холодных» недугах. 


ЭФИРНОЕ МАСЛО 

Выгоняемое из коры, оно применяется во многих странах при различных хронических инфекциях 


ВЕТВИ 

Ветви китайского коричника применяются как стимулятор кровообращения для согревания рук и ног. Как потогонное это средство идеально при «холодных» недугах 


Применение 

КОРА. 

ОТВАР. Пьют при хроническом поносе и недомоганиях, связанных с упадком сил. 

НАСТОЙКА. Пьют до 5 мл, разводя малым количеством горячей воды, при простудах. 

ПОРОШОК/КАПСУЛЫ. Принимают при «холодных» состояниях, затрагивающих почки и пищеварение. 


ЭФИРНОЕ МАСЛО. 

ИНГАЛЯЦИЯ. Добавляют 5 капель масла в кипящую воду; вдыхают пар при кагале и воспалении дыхательных путей. 


МАССАЖНОЕ МАСЛО. Разводят 10 мл коричного масла в 25 мл подсолнечного; используют при кишечных коликах, желудочном катаре и поносе. 


ВЕТВИ. 

ОТВАР. Пьют при разных типах простуды и для стимуляции кровообращения. Хорошо сочетается с имбирем. 

НАСТОЙКА. Пьют до 5 мл, разводя в небольшом объеме горячей воды; применяется также, как отвар. 

КОМПРЕСС. Отвар или разведенная настойка в виде компресса облегчает артритные и ревматические боли. 

http://www.ayurvedaplus.ru 

Я ее просто жую по чуть-чуть откусывая от коры в трубочках.
Отлично поднимает настроение, а значит уравновешивает энергии в теле.
Отлично добавлять в кофе вместе с бергамотом (для тех кто пьет конечно)

Как вообще относитесь к специям? Уделяете им внимание?

----------


## Lala

Меня даже от запаха корицы тошнит. К чему бы это? А еще тошнит также от дыни. Не люблю арбуз и бананы. Последнее время разлюбила карри.
Из приправ люблю только петрушку, укроп, хрен, горчицу и соевый соус.  :Smilie:

----------


## Йошимицу

Соевый соус очень люблю. Только вот один у него минус - кончается быстро  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Корица и куркума заканчиваются у меня быстрее всего.

----------


## Аньезка

А у меня быстрее всего заканчивается белый перец.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Как вообще относитесь к специям? Уделяете им внимание?


Я обожаю специи и острую пищу: индийскую, китайскую, тибетскую кухню. 
Соль я уже практически не добавляю в еду (говорят, она вредная), а специи придают еде вкус.

----------


## До

> Соевый соус очень люблю. Только вот один у него минус - кончается быстро


А куда вы его сыпете? И какой соевый соус (подвид)?

----------


## До

> А у меня быстрее всего заканчивается белый перец.


Пошел нашел в шкафу пачку белого перца купленую давно и даже не распакованную, понюхал, попробовал на вкус - очень остро. Тоже самое, что и черный или красный перец?

----------


## Akimi

> Из приправ люблю только петрушку, укроп, хрен, горчицу и соевый соус.


Это значит по аюрведе что капха усилена а питы не хватает. Говоря другими словами когда хочется остренького, горького и т.д. у вас слишком расслабленная спокойная жизнь и для того чтобы её "ускорить" употребляется пища усиливающая питу (грубо говоря раджас). Вы полная девушка? (извините за вопрос, но все же)..

----------


## Йошимицу

> А куда вы его сыпете? И какой соевый соус (подвид)?


Да куда угодно. Я не использую соль. Вот и использую тогда, когда надо подсолить пищу
У меня обычно несколько видов есть дома. Использую по обстоятельствам, китайский концентрированный и очень соленый, японский - сладковатый.
А вообще у нас с хорошим соусом большие проблемы - соррогат сплошной.

----------


## Ersh

Глютамат хорошо класть в первые и вторые блюда...
Бадьян недавно вот открыл...

----------


## Аньезка

> Пошел нашел в шкафу пачку белого перца купленую давно и даже не распакованную, понюхал, попробовал на вкус - очень остро. Тоже самое, что и черный или красный перец?


Белый перец молотый получают путём особой обработки плодов обычного чёрного перца, однако он имеет более тонкий и сильный аромат, а также приятный слабожгучий вкус.

Описание: Ботанически — то же самое растение, что и черный перец. Для получения белого перца как пряности используют зрелые, красные плоды перца, которые вымачивают в морской воде, чтобы с них сошла красная мякоть, окружающая семя-косточку, либо ферментируют на солнце, пока мякоть не слезет. Затем перец сушат, пока он не станет круглым гладким горошком грязно-белого цвета. Белый перец ценится дороже, чем черный, по вкусу он менее острый, а по запаху более ароматный со специфическим оттенком.

Происхождение: Родиной растения считается юго-западное побережье Индии.

Произрастает: Культивируется в Индокитае, Малайзии.

Вкус: Менее острый вкус, чем у черного перца.

Аромат: Более сильный и тонкий аромат, чем у черного перца.

----------


## До

Спасибо.  :Smilie:

----------


## Lala

> Это значит по аюрведе что капха усилена а питы не хватает. Говоря другими словами когда хочется остренького, горького и т.д. у вас слишком расслабленная спокойная жизнь и для того чтобы её "ускорить" употребляется пища усиливающая питу (грубо говоря раджас). Вы полная девушка? (извините за вопрос, но все же).


Не то чтобы полная, не то чтобы девушка  :Smilie: , но полноватая тетя и это мне не нравится. Каждый день чувствую эти лишние килограммы, а похудеть не могу! Может вы что-нибудь подскажете?

Кстати, жизнь у меня действительно спокойная (пока) и менять я это не хочу. Это как-то соответствует моему характеру.

----------


## Akimi

Сорри я перечитала и поняла что сделала большую смысловую ошибку из аюрведы не пита а вата. :-\ Пита сравнивается с тамасом (в своей крайней форме) и это рельефное тело. А вата с раджасом - это сухой "истощенный" тип.


*Lala*  а похудеть есть много способов  :Smilie:  Смотря сколько у вас лишнего и какой образ жизни вам свойственен?

Например капхе свойственны продукты увеличивающие кол-во слизи в организме: хлеб, гречка, молочные, густые соки, сыр, картошка, продукты быстрого приготовления: блины, пельмени и т.д. 
А вате соответствуют яблоки и все зеленые овощи и фрукты, русский рис*, трава - сельдерей, петрушка, чеснок и т.д. 

Еще многие продукты можно приготовить разным способом и из-за этого они будут свойственны капхе или вате, можно приготовить рис или гречку слегка не доварив ее это будет вата, или наоборот разварив это сформирует в теле капху.

Но так как есть два принципиально разных подхода - 1- начинаем с тела 2- начинаем с духа, можно дополнять - например поддерживать питание свойственное вате и параллельно проводить практику уравновешивания энергий. 

Капха или полное тело формируется не только из-за спокойной жизни, это может быть своеобразной защитой от внешних обстоятельств, и иногда полное тело означает забитость каналов нади, иногда это застои в каналах. В общем задача худеющих - прогнать энергию по каналам, сделать ее живой и подвижной, и при этом можно придерживаться вата-диеты.

Можно использовать в приготовлении пищи определенные специи отвечающие за вату на www.ayurvedaplus.ru об этом много сказано.

* столкнулась с тем что рис вырощенный например в японии очень каллорийный и "жирный" ему больше св-на капха, а наш "советский" рис имеет совсем другие св-ва он больше относится к вате.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Что бестолкового встречаю в  комментатриях аюрведы, так это то, что ставятся в один ряд "хлеб, гречка, молочные".

Разные продукты, разные свойства тяжёлое/лёгкое, дрожжевое/недрожжевое, вкус, в конце концов то же молоко может влиять на разные доши в зависимости от.
А всё скопом загоняется в "увеличивает слизь". В итоге люди путаются, выдумывают непонятно какую диету...

Потом, "яблоки соответствуют вате". Не верю. Сейчас (весной) яблоки или пролежали на складе/в погребе и набрали тамаса донельзя или какие-нить генетически модифицированные для красоты и сохранности, что тоже ваты не прибавляет.

"все зелёные овощи фрукты". Авокадо тоже? И огурцы?
Вообще, сырые овощи и фрукты тяжело перевариваются. Посади капху на диету из одних овощей - и заработает расстройство и вайю, и вата и всего прочего.

Из серии "жрите, дети, аскорбинку и не будете болеть". =)

PS: Простите, это наболело за всё время чтения бестолковых сайтов и руководств по диетологии и аюрведе.  =)
В итоге единственное хорошее руководство по аюрведе - собственный опыт. =)

----------


## Galina

> Не то чтобы полная, не то чтобы девушка , но полноватая тетя и это мне не нравится. Каждый день чувствую эти лишние килограммы, а похудеть не могу! Может вы что-нибудь подскажете?
> 
> Кстати, жизнь у меня действительно спокойная (пока) и менять я это не хочу. Это как-то соответствует моему характеру.



Лала! 
Обратитесь к доктору Церингу. Он ведет прием в центре ламы Цонкапы.
Он решит вашу проблему. Говорю это из собственного опыта.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Галина, а сколько в среднем стоит приём и лекарства у доктора Церинга? 
Просто интересно.
А то в Киеве принимает тибетский доктор из Дхарамсалы (имя не помню), но лекарства у него от 50 у.е.

----------


## kirava

Тибетские лекарства действительно дорогие, одна пилюля не меньше 30-40 рублей, но обычно больше. Дешевле аюрведическаие препараты.

----------


## Lala

Да, да, давно собираюсь к доктору Церингу, да все разные причины мешают. 
По поводу питания, интересно, но никогда не увлекалась систематикой с следованию диетам или системам. Не могу!

Придерживаюсь совета одного тибетского врача, который однажды мне сказал: Слушай свой организм и ешь, то что хочет он. Даже если на данный момент тебе что-то нельзя, а в голове просто носится запах этой еды - съешь это обязательно! 

Это не значит, что я ем много и от балды. Наоборот, ем мало, раздельно (так организ захотел), люблю мясо и не могу без него, не очень люблю сырые офощи и фрукты, т.к. желудок очень тяжело их переносит.

Однажды, кстати, при приступе язвы я неделю не могла есть ничего, кроме тушеной рыбы с луком под майонезом. Просто захотелось, и ничего не болело при этом!

----------


## Galina

> Галина, а сколько в среднем стоит приём и лекарства у доктора Церинга? 
> Просто интересно.
> А то в Киеве принимает тибетский доктор из Дхарамсалы (имя не помню), но лекарства у него от 50 у.е.


Диагностика - 300 р.(10$). И лекарства (вместетс золотыми пилюлями)- 1000-1100 р. Последний раз заплатила 1450р.

----------


## kirava

Если правильно питаться можно избежать 80% заболеваний, если не больше. В тибетской медецине лечение начинается с правильного питания и режима. После 
этого уже можно слушать свой организм по поводу пищи, а до этого человек, привыкший к неправильной и неполезной пищи, не сможет выбрать просто по ощущениям полезную еду.

----------


## kirava

>Диагностика - 300 р.(10$). И лекарства (вместе с золотыми пилюлями)- 1000-1100 р. >Последний раз заплатила 1450р.

Вау! Хочу стать тибетским врачом!  :Smilie: 

Если по сидеть на диете из бурового риса (с мёдом можно) неделю и принимать всё это время трипхалу , на отдыхе где-нибудь, то можно вылечить большинство разных заболеваний и это будет хорошая профилактика. Обойдётся это в 200 ре - трипхала (и ещё останется её много) и где-то 2-3 пакета риса по 30 рэ.

Бурый рис не вызывает дисбаланс трёх дош (ветра, слизи, желчи), а трипхала лечит все болезни от этих трёх дош, так как состоит из трёх видов  миробалана, каждый их которых уравновешивает соответствующую дошу.

----------


## Lala

<трипхала>
Шо это и с чем его едят? В смысле какого это вкуса? Сладкое, острое, соленое?

----------


## kirava

Трипхала относится к классу расаян, значит у неё 5 вкусов должно быть. 
http://ayurvedic.ru/ayurveda-shop.html&pcat=Churna
Тут есть возможность заказать по инету. Dabur Triphala Churna там она так называется.
Сейчас в аптеках обычныйх появляется мумие Шиланджит - фирмы Dabur. Мумиё тоже расаяна. В Москве в магазинах "Индийские специи" есть разные расаяны.
www.indianspices.ru - тут их адреса есть.

----------


## Люся

Здрасьте тут  :Smilie:  Сначала в защиту тибетских докторов. Я в 98 году я заболела гепатитом ВС, была оранжевого цвета, два месяца лежания в двух московских больницах с трехразовыми ежедневными капельницами не дали ровно никакого результата. Как поступила с билирубином 480!!!(норма около 50), так с ним и ушла оттуда под расписку. Пошла к тибетскому доктору Саше Панфилову, больше известному как Доктор Нос. Через две недели я побелела. При чем он с меня не взял ни копейки, наоборит, поскольку я была беременна а на тот момент крайне нуждалась в деньгах давал мне постоянно на пропитание. А курс был полный, с "золотыми" пилюялами. В то же самое время, он лечил вполне обеспеченных пациентов и брал с них деньги за лекарства, часть которых он попросту не мог в России доставать и естественно покупал где то в Индии или еще где. Как может доктор преобретать лекарства, если будет всех лечить бесплатно? Просто платит тот, кто может, и за тех, кто не может :Smilie:  Я не поверю, что хоть один тибетский доктор, а они я думаю, все дают Обеты Ботхисаттвы, требовал бы денег с больного, у которого их нет, но кто кряйне нуждается в лечении. На крайняк, пациент может помочь доктору в приготовлении порошков, растолочь там, перебирать и т.п. Дорогие мои,  не забывайте, что тибетские доктора тоже люди и у них семьи, им нужно где то жить и что то есть, а уж тем более на что то ездить собирать травы и покупать необходимые компоненты для лекарств. Вобщем, не нужно осуждать тибетских докторов, я нанимаюсь к ним в общественные защитники  :Wink:  
Теперь Ляле: Лялечка, я похудела за месяц на 5 кг. В первую неделю я старалась не есть хлеба, ела один день только яблоки скока влезет, вечерком кефирчик, точнее мацони и сухарик, чтоб желудок не урчал :Smilie:  Потом, когда уже организм настроился на сжигание жиров, продолжала есть так же много яблок(семиренко, дешевых, маленьких таких, по 100драм покупала за кг, на российские  около 5-6 рублей), и сухари с мацони. Так где то неделю, но помимо ела что мне хотелось, но только до трех часов дня. Вечером только яблоки и мацони. Через неделю ела все, и сколько хочу, но хлеба меньше в три раза, и несвежего серого, лучше сухарей. И ела до тех часов дня. В период яблочный я немножко чувствовала дискомфорт, но поскольку яблоки наполняли желудок, а сухари и мацони приводили пищеварение в нормальное состояние, то особого чувства голода я не ощущала. И привыкла не есть вечером. Сейчас ем нормально, но ем до трех дня. Вечером могу есть орешки, сухарики немножко, семечки, яблоки, грейпфрутт и конечно мацони :Smilie:  Да еще на протяежении всего месяца пила много грейпфруттового и ананасового сока, но можно и просто витамин С. Я не читала нигде о такой диете, сначала начала с яблочной диеты а сухарики и мацони сама добавила, ну уж как поняла что после трех можно спокойно не есть и тем самым худеть, вобще обрадовалась. Организм привыкает и не требует пишу уже через неделю такого воздрежания от вечерней трапезы, в результате спокойный сон :Smilie:  
В праздники позволяю себе вдоволь поесть, только опять же ограничиваю хлеб, и пью слабительный чай  :Smilie:  Я давольна  :Smilie:  Желаю и вам удачи  :Smilie:

----------


## Люся

Кстати, мумие замечательная штука! Я его постоянно употребляю при всех болезнях, Порежу пальчик- мажу мумием, выскочит прыщь-мажу мумием, горло болит сосу мумие. Правда у меня оно 15летней давности, я че та не верю, что в аптеках сейчас можно купить нястоящее, не знаю что буду делать когда закончится. Мумие замечательная вещь, но труднодоставаемая  :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

Да я не против врачей, на самом деле многое вылечить мы можем и сами, изучив основы тибетской медецины и аюрведы, а уже по поповоду сложный заболеваний - к врачу.

Насчёт похудания тоже надо руководствоваться основами медецины, чтобы не навредить себе, подбирая оптимальную пищу.

----------


## kirava

Правда у меня оно 15летней давности, я че та не верю, что в аптеках сейчас можно купить нястоящее, не знаю что буду делать когда закончится. Мумие замечательная вещь, но труднодоставаемая 
--------
Не труднодоступное - Шиланджит как раз правильно обработанное мумиё, я его уже 9 дней принимаю - результат замечательный, никаких ослажнений.  Он, оно полезно людям типа "питы - желчь", не очень полезно в чистом виде людям "капха - слизь".

----------

